# ST-E3_RT and Canon 1Dmk4



## SierraDon (Dec 3, 2018)

I recently purchased a Canon ST-E3-RT, and I have two questions about using it with my old 1Dmk4

1.
The ST-E3-RT manual says I should cut back the sync speed on the 1D4, and that there is NO high speed sync on the 1D4, but when I try the ST-E3-RT and a remote 600ex2 with the 1D4, it seems to work fine on the full sync speed, and also seems to work fine on high speed sync.

Is Canon just being conservative, or is there a problem I am not seeing??

2. 
Is there any way to make the zoom on the 600ex2 work if the flash is being triggered remotely by the ST-E3-RT?
The flash will auto zoom with the lens if it is mounted on the camera, but I can't make the flash zoom work with the ST-E3-RT.

I searched the forum for this, but could not find an answer----

Thanks!!

Don


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 3, 2018)

They were very conservative on the specs for pre 2012 cameras. I had 1DS MkIIII's and they worked much better than they were supposed to.

No zooms won't work. It is one of the main features some third party triggers have that Canon never supported, along with remote second curtain sync.


----------



## SierraDon (Dec 3, 2018)

Thank you!
I will keep using the ST-E3-RT and hope it continues to behave--
I may also look into the Yonguno equivalent, the yn-e3-rt. B&H has 2 versions- and the V2 is cheaper than the older one.
Any idea if the newer one is better than the V1? I Have looked on the web, but can't find much of a discussion of the differences--
Thanks!!

Don


----------

